# Naturo dog food



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone has tried this food? What do you think?

Naturo Natural Dog Foods | 100% Natural Dog Food | UK & Ire


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

*Ingredients:*
Yellow Maize, Chicken (min 15%), Brown Rice (min 15%), Liver (min 10%), Maize Protein, Animal Fat, Vegetables (min 4% (Carrots, Peas, Potatoes)), Digest, Dried Beet, Whole Linseed, Brewers Yeast, Dried Chicory extract, Salmon Oil, Dried Tomato, Yucca Extract, Vitamins, Minerals & Antioxidants of Natural Origin.

It looks OK. There are FAR worse foods out there, that's for sure.

The 15% chicken set alarm bells ringing initially, but then I noticed the liver, which adds to the overall meat content of the food. I don't think I've seen liver in any other commercial food that we've looked at, so that's a bonus I suppose.

The first (and therefore main) ingredient is maize, and any high quality dog food should have a named meat product as its first ingredient, and not maize, rice or any other cereal - which are merely used as cheap 'fillers' to bulk out the food. Dogs certainly don't need these things in their diets.

It'd be far cheaper for folk who feed such low meat content foods to make their own homemade doggy diets that contain lots more delicious meaty things, I'm certain of that.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for replying. I only asked as I've seen quite a few adverts in mags for it


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not the best


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

kazschow said:


> It's not the best


If only there were such a thing!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

SlingDash said:


> If only there were such a thing!


what do you mean?


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

kazschow said:


> what do you mean?


If only there were such a thing as a 'best' dog food.

Still - if there were, we wouldn't have much to talk about in this forum, would we!

:lol:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> If only there were such a thing as a 'best' dog food.
> 
> Still - if there were, we wouldn't have much to talk about in this forum, would we!
> 
> :lol:


There is.

If we're talking ingredients only, Orijen is by far and away the best, the ingredients speak for themselves.

Problem is, not all foods suit all dogs, so Orijen isn't the best for every dog.

Plus I love when someone posts a 'best dog food' thread, is told, then decided it's too expensive and they'll be sticking to bakers lol. Why not just post and say 'What's good for this budget?'.


----------



## ChuckUK (Oct 27, 2010)

My dog is a really fussy eater, but I started him recently on Naturo and he loves it. I'm delighted to see him being happy to eat, and clean his bowl. You can actually get free samples from their site at the moment - Naturo Natural Dog Foods | 100% Natural Dog Food | UK & Ire


----------



## charliedog2 (Nov 18, 2010)

In all dry Naturo versions the combination of either lamb or chicken together with liver is 25 %, and as total meat well in excess of the content of maize. 

The European guidelines stipulate that all ingredients are mentioned separately to enhance transparency. Many dog food manufacturers fail to do this.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> The European guidelines stipulate that all ingredients are mentioned separately to enhance transparency.


And as far as I know, they are also listed in quantities. The first ingredient being the main, and all the rest decreasing in quantity as you go down the list.


----------

